# Do you custom mix your foundation?



## elektra513 (Mar 14, 2007)

Just curious of what the WoC consensus is...

If so, is it a pain to do? And what shades, how many different ones?

Thanks so much


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok, me first: Nope, I'm lazy, in the fact that I have found a "good" shade in NW43, but I know that if I tried I could blend a better one.  It's my forehead that mucks it up for the rest of my face.  But sunscreen is making it less noticeable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oops, I forgot to mention that if you choose "NO" it doesn't have to mean that you're lazy, just that you've found your perfect shade in one bottle.  If that is the case, please post your response. Thanks!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 14, 2007)

NW15 works pretty well for me.  Sometimes it's a little dark, but I blend it with Fix+ and it looks perfect.  I find the shade varies from product to product though.  My Select SPF is a bit darker than my Moistureblend.  Weird, huh?


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 14, 2007)

I use to before MAC came out w/NC43


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks ladies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Geez, 18 views and 2 votes other than mine?!


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 14, 2007)

I sometimes do depending on how lazy I am. Not for everyday but when I'm doing something special or have a lot of time I do.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm too lazy to mix. NC42 and 43 are too light for me. NC45 is too orangy. C6 is perfect, BUT, they only make it in the powder and the face & body (which is a tad light). 
I gave up on foundation.


----------



## Me220 (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't have to mix because I found the perfect shade in MilanMinerals. It's awesome for me.


----------



## calbear (Mar 17, 2007)

Depending on the formula - I mix.  Studio Mist in Dark is perfect in the winter but I add a bit of Deep Dark for the summer.  I mix NC45 and 50 in Studio Fix fluid to get the perfect shade and then I add some other things like the Bronze effects for the perfect glow.  

So I have no problems getting my chemisrty set on ;-)


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 17, 2007)

lol where my lazt peepz at?


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_lol where my lazt peepz at? _

 
Woop-woop! Holla at me!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_I don't have to mix because I found the perfect shade in MilanMinerals. It's awesome for me._

 
I keep hearing great things about MilanMinerals. I visited their site but found it difficult to find a match because their swatches dont appear too clear.  
How is their customer service?


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 18, 2007)

i usually don't have to mix, but when i got my NC 30 studio fix fluid it was in winter when i was really light.  But then it suddenly got a lot warmer, i got a lot tanner with still a good 1/2 bottle of it left.  so i then went out and got the NC44 in SFF.  i mixed them together to give an inbetwen shade, which luckily worked ok for me


----------



## greeen (Mar 18, 2007)

I use BE and I mix the powder with unscented lotion to create a dream matte mous type of foundation. Then I buff on a thin layer or BE in regular old powder format. Sounds crazy but my skin looks pretty nice lol


----------



## NaturallyME (May 22, 2007)

i use studio fix i n Nw45 and it looks good everywhere except my forehead which need the most coverage b/c thats my problem area...:: But im extremely too lazy and too broke to try EVERYTHING until i find the perfect look


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_I keep hearing great things about MilanMinerals. I visited their site but found it difficult to find a match because their swatches dont appear too clear.  
How is their customer service?_

 
The customer service is great, Candace, the woman who runs the company and site, is very helpful and if you send her a picture and some information about your skin color, she will help you pick out a sample to match.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 22, 2007)

I have my powder and liquid foundations mixed for me at a Prescriptives Custom Blend counter.  It is more expensive but it is def worth it.  I don't like MAC face products, and I love Prescriptives' formulas, but their ready-made products are either too light with the correct undertone, or too red, with a good depth.  I have a spring/summer and fall/winter powder and just one foundation (because liquid is no fun in the summer anyway).


----------



## ette (May 22, 2007)

Yes, I mix Kevyn Aucoin SX03 Sensual Skin Enhancer with RCMA Foundation Thinner (1 drop) and Strobe Cream.


----------



## n_c (May 22, 2007)

I have mine mixed by the girls at the Prescriptives counter...I love it!


----------



## elektra513 (May 23, 2007)

I think I may check them out...if only for the experience


----------



## aziajs (May 24, 2007)

I can't be bothered to play chemist.  I pick one shade that works best and call it a day.


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_I don't have to mix because I found the perfect shade in MilanMinerals. It's awesome for me._

 
Milan Minerals must be super.
I've seen you post that this is your holy grail foundation so many times (I've seen your Fotki album and you look flawless).
I would really like to try it but the idea of ordering online drives me nuts!! :eek2:


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 6, 2007)

I've always wanted to go to Prescriptives and get a custom blended foundation!!
But it's so expensive to experiment with foundation to find your perfect shade. I use what I know best Studio Fix NC43 or NW35 on my darker/reddish days.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 21, 2007)

I mix a bit of foundation with a tinted moistirizer because I want the right shade and I want it to be sheer enough.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 23, 2007)

the most I do is use two foundations - a stick foundation, by Black Radiance; and over that, a liquid; CG's TruBlend in toasted almond. cheap, I know...but it works and lasts all day!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 23, 2007)

I mix together 2 shades of MUFE Face & Body and I'm really happy since I started using this.  I only recently purchased a bunch of foundations for my kit and that has allowed me to do this.

I still want to try Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk and the Kevin Aucoin Skin Enhancer.


----------

